# [SOLVED] nm-applet doesn't start

## polslinux

```
$ nm-applet 

** (nm-applet:6218): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1 

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area 

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area 

** (nm-applet:6218): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching connections: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1. 

** (nm-applet:6218): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1 

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area 

** Message: Starting applet secret agent because GNOME Shell disappeared 

** (nm-applet:6218): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 
```

until 2 days ago all was perfect and now i cannot use networkmanager anymore   :Sad: 

i'm running Gentoo ~amd64!

i tried 

```
emerge -1 dbus-glib
```

 but it doesn't work...what can i do ?Last edited by polslinux on Mon Jul 15, 2013 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bobbycar

Probably you've installed net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.2, in this case try to downgrade to 5.99.7-r1.

For further information, see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=476170

----------

## polslinux

emerging dhcpcd-5.99.7 solved my problem!

----------

